# Swollen front legs



## Paula (Jan 18, 2009)

Hello all

Not sure if anyone can help but one of my male mice has got very swollen front legs to the shoulder so he looks like hes on steroids :? He also has a swollen back foot but he is still moving around with a slight limp hes eating drinking and not looking to bad otherwise

I found him like this yesterday morning, I could also see 3 or 4 tiny tiny red flecks on his fur that seemed to disapear into his fur but they where so small I wasnt sure if they where mites as I couldnt make out legs etc on them and ive never had them previously with my mice.
I treated them all straight away with some spot on. He is still looking swollen up today and sore around his legs not sure if his brothers have picked on him today so ive now put him in a sererate tank. The others all seem to be fine as 1 other was showing signs of it also yesterday but is fine today

Has any one had a simular experience???
Ive but a bit of savlon on his little fat legs as they looked so sore I think hes been nibbling 

I would really appreciate any help!

Many thanks Paula


----------

